

Firefox users targeted by rare piece of malware - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/04/Firefox_users_targeted_by_rare_piece_of_malware_1.html

======
Tichy
What a crap article: first, the malware has nothing to with a Firefox exploit.
It is just something that infects a PC by any other means (the article doesn't
say which), just like any other malware would.

Then the article describes the unwanted HTML in a language pack, which is
totally unrelated. I guess they want to suggest that the malware in question
could slip into Firefox in the same way, but there is no reason whatsoever to
assume that would be the case.

------
josefresco
"After the incident, Mozilla said it would scan add-ons in its repository when
antivirus signatures were updated."

Amazing this wasn't already being done.

What about iPhone apps with well hidden Trojans? What's the review process?

------
khill
Based on the information at [http://www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-1000451-en--
Trojan.PWS.Chro...](http://www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-1000451-en--
Trojan.PWS.ChromeInject.B.html) it seems this only effects Firefox users on
Windows platforms.

------
flashgordon
so technically it is neither a firefox nor a greasemonkey bug ...

~~~
ars
It's not a bug at all, but then, no one said it was.

It's just a new type of malware: a firefox addon based malware. How it gets
installed is a different question, but the takeway from the article is that
it's now necessary to virus scan addons.

